# Toshiba 55" vs Sharp 60"? Both LCD



## ms3 (Dec 8, 2009)

I need to make a decision because my intallation is on Friday.

Is 5" more worth $700?
Which brand is more reliable and has a better picture?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
How far away are you going to be sitting from the display? That will make a big impact as to whether or not the size increase is worthwhile.

Also, what are the specific models that you are looking at? There is such a wide range of Series and the associated features therein that a blanket Toshiba or Sharp recommendation is difficult to answer without the model information.

Generally, I prefer Toshiba. However, the specific model would help greatly. 

If you have a big room, there is also the option of a 73" Mitsubishi Microdisplay for probably less money.
While you cannot hang it on the wall, having a display that large can radically change your HT experience. Biggest downside is the eventual replacement of the bulb in the Mitsubishi. However, what is the biggest downside is also one of the best aspects, when you replace the bulb, you have practically a new display.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

